# Oklahoma Joe's "Grill"



## vegasrc1 (Jan 29, 2016)

bbq2.png



__ vegasrc1
__ Jan 29, 2016


















bbq3.png



__ vegasrc1
__ Jan 29, 2016






I refinished this little grill a few years ago and built the stand.  I know it's made by Oklahoma Joe's but I always thought they made smokers only. My Grandfather got it new and gave it to my Father.  Now I have it and would like info in it like the model/name. Has anyone seen this grill or have info? I really like this old grill, the thermometer still works great. Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2016)

It looks like a firebox for a smoker, with a stack where normally the smoke & heat would pass through to the cooking chamber.

Al


----------



## vegasrc1 (Jan 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks like a firebox for a smoker, with a stack where normally the smoke & heat would pass through to the cooking chamber.
> 
> Al



That's what I thought but it is a Oklahoma Joe's grill. It has the Oklahoma emblem with a serial number as well as the original Oklahoma thermometer. Would you have any ideas to clean the emblem? I don't want to use a wire wheel because it will scrape it. What will bring the shine back without damaging the print? Can't get the upload image to work from my phone. I have a few more images to post. Will post the asap.


----------



## vegasrc1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Any tips on cleaning the OK Joe's label?  It could use a shine but I don't want to take the name a picture off.  Thanks


----------



## mtime7 (Jan 31, 2016)

that looks like an old good one, all welded, not like the ones you get today


----------



## vegasrc1 (Jan 31, 2016)

It is pretty heavy and old.  I would like an original OK Joe's smoker to go with the grill but my newer production will do for now.  This little grill will last forever with a some care.  Anyone else own one?


----------



## thebridge (May 21, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ thebridge
__ May 21, 2016






I have one..no clue about the history.  I found it years ago.


----------



## thebridge (May 21, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ thebridge
__ May 21, 2016


----------



## Mitchell84 (Aug 27, 2021)

I picked one of these Lil Joe Grills up this year and called Horizon Smokers about it. He said they are grills made out of fireboxes. His guess was they made 500 of these units between 1990-1995. The earlier units had square legs (1990) and the older units had pipe legs. He said that Oklahoma Joes in KC off of 47th street has two of them in their restaurant and everyone wants to buy them. I will be keeping mine as I feel these smaller, heavy units hold heat very well. I might see if Horizon will build me a little base similar to the one on their Patriot Grill. Good find.


----------



## airandnic (Oct 1, 2021)

They had to warn ppl to bbq outside back then too.
Got hold of one of these too.  The weld workmanship, U.S. steel and fact that this thing almost busted me a hernia (from lifting it)... earns my respect.  Anyone that comes across more certain history about this grill - - please pass it forward.
Here's some reddit that might offer some timeline as to when this grill was conceived prior to ops sourced offshore:
History of Oklahoma Joe Smokers & how to spot an original made in Perry, OK (and how I found mine!) : smoking (reddit.com)


----------



## airandnic (Oct 1, 2021)

airandnic said:


> They had to warn ppl to bbq outside back then too.
> Got hold of one of these too.  The weld workmanship, U.S. steel and fact that this thing almost busted me a hernia (from lifting it)... earns my respect.  Anyone that comes across more certain history about this grill - - please pass it forward.
> Here's some reddit that might offer some timeline as to when this grill was conceived prior to ops sourced offshore:
> History of Oklahoma Joe Smokers & how to spot an original made in Perry, OK (and how I found mine!) : smoking (reddit.com)


Great video w/ Joe Davidson of early early OJ's history:
Oklahoma Joe's. Starting smoker and factory tour. - YouTube


----------



## chp (Jan 26, 2022)

I just brought something similar home. It needs some love, but it should be a fun project. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Mine is missing the grill. Anyone have the details of what it should be fabricated from?


----------



## mike243 (Jan 26, 2022)

I see fire boxes at lowes or HD that bolt on and would work well without having to make 1


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 26, 2022)

Congratulations on a great find
Not sure of the original grates, but this is what the current builders use.

http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/accessories-1


----------

